# Gaming Stuhl DXRacer Hilfe oder Alternative



## _JD (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche einen neuen Stuhl und würde mir gerne jetzt mal so einen DXRacer oder ne Alternative holen.
Allerdings habe ich einige Vorgaben die er erfüllen sollte.
Meine Tischkante ist 74cm hoch also sollten die Armlehnen auch so hoch einstellbar sein. Die Armlehnen an sich sollten min. 3D verstellbar (min. Höhe/Tiefe, Armauflage vorne/hinten) sein.
Die Sitzhöhe aufgrund meiner Körper Proportionen sollte bei mir so 40-50cm +- sein also eigentlich normaler Bereich.
Folgendes Problem habe ich nun. Ich blicke einfach nicht bei DXRacer durch. Auf deren Seite ist eigentlich alles gut beschrieben und für mich bleibt nur eine Serie (Racing) übrig. Die Standardserie Formula geht aufgrund von 1D Armlehnen nicht.
In Amazon allerdings steht immer in der Beschreibung des Artikels 3D Armlehnen. Die Bewertungen gehen von bis...manchmal steht drin es ist 1D manchmal 3D.
DXRacer Gamingstuhl, Stoff, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Robas Lund 62561NR4 DX Racer R1 Gaming-/ Buero-/ Schreibtischstuhl, 64 x 125 x 68 cm, schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt
DXRacer (das Original) Formula F08 Gaming Chair fuer High End PC/PS4/XBOX/Nintendo, ergonomischer Schreibtischstuhl fuers Buero mit Stoffbezug, Schwarz/Rot: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt

Kennt sich hier jemand aus oder hat eventuell einen dieser Artikel und kann mir das mit den Armlehnen beantworten?
Alternativen sind gerne gesehen allerdings auch nur in dem Preisrahmen oder günstiger.
Danke.


----------



## Bandicoot (10. Februar 2019)

DerDX-R1 hat 1D Armlehne, also hoch und runter, 3D wäre noch vor/zurück sowie eindrehen, 4D noch kippen.
Gesamthöhe der Lehne vom Boden bei max ausgefahrenen Sitzdämpfer und Lehne ist 71cm.
Geht grad noch bei 74er Schreibtisch höhe.
Schlecht ist er nicht, gibt aber auch bessere z.B AK und Co. Ähneln sich aber alle vom Grundaufbau. AK sind höher einstellbar.


----------

